# Help identifying a knife



## Marek07 (Aug 18, 2016)

People

This was the only Japanese knife I owned until this year. Okay, I had a few Globals but they don't really count around here. 

I bought it out of interest in a Japanese grocery store about thirty years ago but it's seen very little use. This was mainly because I lived in shared houses and other folk didn't seem to understand that it needed a bit of TLC. So rather than let it rust away, I packed it away and only recently brought it back into service.

A member of KKF identified it as a Tojiro but that's all I know. It's definitely a carbon knife, 165mm long with a heel height of 49mm. To me, it looks a little like a very thin deba profile or possibly a santoku - mind you, it was bought 20 years before I even heard the word!

Any insights as to type of knife or its composition would be appreciated.

Thanks

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJQFcETA_l5/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BJQE64vAoVS/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BJQEJ9lg2sg/


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Aug 18, 2016)

Blade shape looks more like a Funayuki, double bevel edge more typical of a Santoku.


----------



## Marek07 (Aug 19, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Blade shape looks more like a Funayuki, double bevel edge more typical of a Santoku.


Thanks for the insight. 

I hadn't heard of funayuki previously. Seems there's a bit of cross-over twixt funayuki and santoku although santokus are never single edged (kataba). My knife looks like a deba side on but of course it's nowhere near as thick. Also, my knife a ryoba and debas are always kataba AFAIK.


----------

